# A Pine Cone



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

This tiny pine cone was laying in the grass outside my front door.

1






2





3





4





5





All photographs captured with the Nikon D800 and Nikon 200 f4 Micro lens.

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Dashur (May 24, 2017)

2-4 are really really nice to look at.  1 and 5 lack some drama or wonder.  Beautiful work.


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

Dashur said:


> 2-4 are really really nice to look at.  1 and 5 lack some drama or wonder.  Beautiful work.


Thanks...yes, 1 and 5 seem too much like documentary shots.

Glenn


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2017)

#2 is my favorite.


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> #2 is my favorite.


Thank you...that is my favorite of the set as well.

Glenn


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 24, 2017)

Another vote for #2 and #4.  Tough call, but I'd probably give #4 the overall win just because it's a bit easier to see everything. 

--Steven


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> Another vote for #2 and #4.  Tough call, but I'd probably give #4 the overall win just because it's a bit easier to see everything.
> 
> --Steven


Thanks Steven

Glenn


----------



## DarkShadow (May 24, 2017)

You rocked #2 excellent perspective and  DOF


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> You rocked #2 excellent perspective and  DOF


Thank you...I focus stacked five frames to extend the DOF.

Glenn


----------



## davholla (May 25, 2017)

I liked one most of all.


----------



## gnagel (May 25, 2017)

davholla said:


> I liked one most of all.


Thanks...the first one provides a better perspective of the entire pine cone.

Glenn


----------

